# Cusano CC Robusto Cigar Review - Smooth smoking



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Granted I am new to this lifestyle, I've had a few brands of cigar thanks to a sampler and I've found a few I really like. The Cusano Cuban is towa...

Read the full review here: Cusano CC Robusto Cigar Review - Smooth smoking


----------

